

Developing Your Intuition For Math - hhm
http://betterexplained.com/articles/developing-your-intuition-for-math/

======
quantumhobbit
Putting math in historical perspective helps a lot. Like most students I was
taught the Calculus with the rigorous epsilon delta definition of a limit
which was then used to define derivatives. It never really clicked until I
read the historical context for Newton. He didn't use limits, but used
infinitesimals, which are less rigorous but make a lot more sense to me at
least.

~~~
kalid
I totally agree -- epsilons and deltas were invented to deal with issues of
rigor that were raised 100 years after Newton. In the meanwhile, he was
getting stuff done with his "nonrigorous" Calculus.

